# And we're off!



## Nickrosis (Apr 17, 2005)

The crababpple season is off and running! Here come the early mornings and late nights! :blob5:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 17, 2005)

Nickrosis said:


> The crababpple season is off and running! Here come the early mornings and late nights! :blob5:



Crababpples? :Eye:


----------



## Newfie (Apr 17, 2005)

Jebus chribist, don't you ubnderstbnd nubtinn?


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 18, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Crababpples? :Eye:


Sorry! _Malus_ spp.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 18, 2005)

hey nick,that advice you gave me for my lawns has worked a treat,id love to be paid to kill weeds


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

Haha, isn't it great! 12 hours a day spraying 100s of gallons of nasty chemicals on crabs, most of which drifts back down on you. Can you say cancer?


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 18, 2005)

For my own health, I don't use nasty chemicals.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

Really, you just spray water and charge for the nasties?


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 18, 2005)

Naw, I always go for the least toxic materials around for my own health and safety. On top of that, I use less material than practically anyone else I know. I'll always spot spray when others would just drench....it's a matter of practice. Maybe it comes from going to a school of natural resources.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

Spot treat for apple scab? LOL!
Doesn't scab develop resistance very fast? You'll want to change up your mix regularly.


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 18, 2005)

Har har. Spot spray weeds, silly. Coat crabs with good timing the first time so it takes less later.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

I was wondering, spot treat crabs...


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll try it in my yard and keep you posted.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 19, 2005)

ha i just drench and stay upwind,kamba is awesome!!!so much work so easy


----------



## texasnative (Apr 30, 2005)

When I get crabs, I don't spot treat anything. I drench the whole area with Rid-x. Gasoline works well but burns a little, and is getting more and more expensive.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 2, 2005)

In 10 year's plus i have only roughly 3 time's been asked to spray a tree for any diease or pest,Bartlett's tree expert's has a devision over here and these guy's are the only people i know who regularly spray........strange but true..humm i think most home owner's here do not apreciate there tree's ,if a tree needed a regular spraying i bet most home owner's over here would seriously consider haveing it felled


----------

